# New Feeds.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2008)

I've added a couple of new import feeds to the site as a test.

Let me know if you like them, hate em, could care less.

As usual, anything that gets sucked in that needs us to kill, please report it and we'll take care of it.


Currently theres a couple new MMA feeds, and 2 political ones in the election subsection.  I'll periodically mix up things if it all looks good.  They are set to pull in a maximum of 5 messages every couple of hours so we don't drown in stuff.

Feel free to use them as topic starters. 

Thanks!


----------

